# DS #1329: Luminous Arc (USA)



## shaunj66 (Aug 15, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-2005^^


----------



## angelotax (Aug 15, 2007)

Thank god !


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Aug 15, 2007)

Wooooo!


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 15, 2007)

QUOTE(angelotax @ Aug 15 2007 said:


> Thank god Xenophobia!


----------



## Cjuub (Aug 15, 2007)

Finally! =D

EDIT: Oops, thought I commented Rune Factory.. >_>


----------



## miniCooperS (Aug 15, 2007)

Great!  Been looking forward to this one.


----------



## angelotax (Aug 15, 2007)

Heheh right !


----------



## taggart6 (Aug 15, 2007)

Coolies...


----------



## hazemaru (Aug 15, 2007)

So where exactly can I find this? XP  None of the sites I go to have it yet.


----------



## pkprostudio (Aug 15, 2007)

I can't find it yet either... I'll wait a bit then.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Aug 15, 2007)

Great! We had to wait almost a day for this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just searched for some older games to play until they released, and a minute later this game is released


----------



## Harsky (Aug 15, 2007)

Hmm. This or Rune Factory first...


----------



## djgarf (Aug 15, 2007)

when are people going to learn about requesting roms here will get you a instant ban from now on
it's getting silly


----------



## gigermunit (Aug 15, 2007)

YAY!


----------



## SynGamer (Aug 15, 2007)

Finally!


----------



## phoood (Aug 15, 2007)

QUOTE(djgarf @ Aug 15 2007 said:


> when are people going to learn about requesting roms here will get you a instant ban from now on
> it's getting silly


It's getting to the point where I want to say roms links plz and see what happens.

And no, this isn't a request lol.


----------



## guardian_457 (Aug 15, 2007)

OH THANK YOU  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i've been waiting for this since 12 midnight on the 14th =))))


----------



## GouK (Aug 15, 2007)

YA BABY been constantly checking in to look for this


----------



## GouK (Aug 15, 2007)

YA BABY been constantly checking in to look for this


----------



## GameDragon (Aug 15, 2007)

I hope the game is lengthy. I've been bored out my mind for the last few days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah well, glad the game is out.


----------



## HBK (Aug 15, 2007)

It's out! 

GBATemp Server Alert Level - Moderate. Not a really major release.


----------



## VVoltz (Aug 15, 2007)

A Tactics Game!!!!! great lord!!!!!!! super!


----------



## gigermunit (Aug 15, 2007)

QUOTE(GameDragon @ Aug 15 2007 said:


> I hope the game is lengthy. I've been bored out my mind for the last few days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We know, everyone has been bored,,,,


----------



## Hairy (Aug 15, 2007)

Yay! Been looking forward to this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks Xenophobia~~


----------



## fsapo (Aug 15, 2007)

Finally! Now I just hope that Heroes of Mana is the next in line.


----------



## Retal (Aug 15, 2007)

This thread is full of shit. Post something interesting, like experiences and opinions of playing the game. How many more pages of "FINALLY!" and "I'm bored" are there going to be if I don't step in with my mighty arms of justice to cultivate some constructive commentary and put a stop to this spamism!

Edit: and "bin w8in 4 dis 1".
Edit2: and "duz werk on  ??".


----------



## shado blackstar (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow, I got muted on IRC and couldn't get it...

Oh well, it probably wouldn't have downloaded right anyway.
Anyone have it working on old G6?


----------



## SaltyDog (Aug 15, 2007)

HELL YA!! This plus Rune Factory and Dungeon and Dragon Tactics = several sleepless weeks!


----------



## TeraS (Aug 15, 2007)

i wasnt bored, megaman kept me entertained

will try this, is it like FFT from GBA?


----------



## Maverick_z (Aug 15, 2007)

testing it on g6 lite now..... is working so far. just saw the opening anime


----------



## SynGamer (Aug 15, 2007)

Loving the actual voice acting so far.  Graphics look fine, and its quite funny already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Reminds me of Disgaea a bit.


----------



## Spiridow (Aug 15, 2007)

I've just finished the first mission. It's nice to hear the english voice acting


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Aug 15, 2007)

The size is big lol.131MB


----------



## MetaKz (Aug 15, 2007)

so the game has voice acting.. is it similar to the stuffs within megaman ZX Advent? Craaazy.


----------



## gigermunit (Aug 15, 2007)

QUOTE(SynGamer @ Aug 15 2007 said:


> Loving the actual voice acting so far.Â Graphics look fine, and its quite funny already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That won the poll so it's gunna come to ds and maybe psp


----------



## SynGamer (Aug 15, 2007)

QUOTE(gigermunit @ Aug 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(SynGamer @ Aug 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Loving the actual voice acting so far.Â Graphics look fine, and its quite funny already
> ...


It's already on the PSP, and i believe one of the NIS people unofficially confirmed that Disgaea is coming to the DS soon.  CAN'T FREAKING WAIT!


----------



## ugly_rose (Aug 15, 2007)

Better than Heroes of Mana? *nod nod*

:luv:


----------



## xflash (Aug 15, 2007)

awwww damnit another game to play this means i'v got puzzle quest, megaman, rune factory, heroes of mana and this sirusly why does all this great stuff come out at the end of my vacation? and besides that i still have around 15 other ds games to beat  i really need to beat em and get em off my card. oh this should last me till christmas lol


----------



## snesmaster40 (Aug 15, 2007)

How's the gameplay? Better than FFTA?


----------



## xflash (Aug 15, 2007)

actually it's like a complete copy of FFTA the excact same system lol


----------



## ds6220 (Aug 15, 2007)

QUOTE(fsapo @ Aug 15 2007 said:


> Finally! Now I just hope that Heroes of Mana is the next in line.


It must be because I am seeing it.......well, I am seeing it and it is also a xenophobia release.


----------



## Hooya (Aug 15, 2007)

Anyone figure out the savetype yet?  (still downloading)


----------



## blahman (Aug 15, 2007)

yay now i need to learn how to replace the voices and put the original japanese voices back in - bring back aya hirano


----------



## Tamba (Aug 15, 2007)

QUOTE(blahman @ Aug 15 2007 said:


> yay now i need to learn how to replace the voices and put the original japanese voices back in - bring back aya hirano


un-dub-ing this is simple:
extract both this and the japanese rom with dslazy or a similiar tool, and replace the 3 /data/strm* -directories

i've been playing it like this for 1.30 hours and didn't notice any problems so far


...also first post...yay


----------



## TeraS (Aug 15, 2007)

great, i loved FFTA system


----------



## leetdude_007 (Aug 15, 2007)

It's an RPG orgy this week. We need towels!!


----------



## JPH (Aug 15, 2007)

Yay 2 RPG releases.

This one looks really good.


----------



## SaltyDog (Aug 15, 2007)

QUOTE(SynGamer @ Aug 15 2007 said:


> Loving the actual voice acting so far.  Graphics look fine, and its quite funny already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The music in the very beginning is almost identical to Disgaea 1. I loaded it up and it is very close in sound. I wasn't too sure of Disgaea making the conversion to the DS but after playing this for a while, I feel confident that Atlus can produce a good equivalent to the ps2.


----------



## SynGamer (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(SaltyDog @ Aug 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(SynGamer @ Aug 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Loving the actual voice acting so far.Â Graphics look fine, and its quite funny already
> ...


See, the first time i played Disgaea 2 (Summer 06) i immediately thought about how great it would be on the DS.  I've grown tired of sitting down in front of the TV playing RPGs for 50+ hours.  But there's something about having it on a handheld/portable that makes it more tempting to pick up and play.  Hoping they remake the first one because even though i didn't play it, i heard nothing but great things about the characters and voices.


----------



## natkoden (Aug 16, 2007)

nevermind, got it...


----------



## MetaKz (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(xflash @ Aug 15 2007 said:


> actually it's like a complete copy of FFTA the excact same system lol



Haha.. I thought you were kidding about that...
Then I played the game. Haha!

It's awesome though. For the hour that I've played it.
So far the story is sort of cliche.


----------



## Renegade_R (Aug 16, 2007)

The witch has gigantic boobies!


----------



## Akusoft (Aug 16, 2007)

Three cool releases and I'm stuck at work, where I can't get them...  :'(


----------



## undisclosed (Aug 16, 2007)

Hope this game is better then that stupid Hogishighi: Saving Blue Earth game.


----------



## sigmax (Aug 16, 2007)

Finally


----------



## sylux92 (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Hooya @ Aug 15 2007 said:


> Anyone figure out the savetype yet?Â (still downloading)


2 mbit


----------



## m_babble (Aug 16, 2007)

This is like a dumbed down FFTA.
What's with not being able to rotate the camera?

Better off waiting for FFTA2.
Also looking forward to Jean D'arc and the FFT remake on PSP.


----------



## OSW (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Ph1l0z0ph3r @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> The size is big lol.131MB



er wat?!

1gbit is 128mbytes, trimmed it'll be less, compressed (likely download format) it'll be less again.


----------



## Hairy (Aug 16, 2007)

Anyone not like the whole use of the stylus? I cant get the right square sometimes! Unless ... can you change the controls? >_>


----------



## thegame07 (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Hairy @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> Anyone not like the whole use of the stylus? I cant get the right square sometimes! Unless ... can you change the controls? >_>



press select during battle.


----------



## Hairy (Aug 16, 2007)

haha whoops! thanks thegame07


----------



## Deanwick (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow, after all the fuss this game is really bit of a disappointment. The dialogue is dead boring, the story doesn`t really pick up, the fight system is very run-of-the-mill and to top that, the touchscreen controls are broken. But this is just after playing the game for an hour or so, maybe the story catches on later. 

Seems like HoM isn`t going to be much better...oh well, at least I have something to play while waiting for Bioshock


----------



## zragnarok (Aug 16, 2007)

man the storyline is just waaay too cutesy for me and the cliche monsters man... i was hoping for something like the original final fantasy tactics with religious overtones and demonic bosses and backstabbing, etc... i know they are doing a remake for PSP... please bring it to DS.. i hate all these kiddy games on the DS


----------



## Raisingod (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(zragnarok @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> man the storyline is just waaay too cutesy for me and the cliche monsters man... i was hoping for something like the original final fantasy tactics with religious overtones and demonic bosses and backstabbing, etc... i know they are doing a remake for PSP... please bring it to DS.. i hate all these kiddy games on the DS




I want FF 4 style story line


----------



## myclock (Aug 16, 2007)

it appears that the zip is corrupt...


----------



## gigermunit (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(SynGamer @ Aug 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(gigermunit @ Aug 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(SynGamer @ Aug 15 2007 said:
> ...


2mFlash


----------



## ujoewong (Aug 16, 2007)

For a tactic games.. Fire emblem is still the best... Hope there will be Fire emblem series in the DS...


----------



## Zalda (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(ujoewong @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> For a tactic games.. Fire emblem is still the best... Hope there will be Fire emblem series in the DS...



Yeah, why isnt there a Fire Emblem DS game announced yet ?




I would even buy that game!


----------



## Zalda (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks Xenophobia for the quick dumps!!!


----------



## NiGHtS (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(gigermunit @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(SynGamer @ Aug 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(gigermunit @ Aug 15 2007 said:
> ...




Well suck the poop back in cause it's going to PSP...


----------



## bouzekry (Aug 16, 2007)

nice game, like the sounds but what i really find anoying is the battle systeme it's 100% like ffta for the moment dunno if further in the game some things will chnage but for now there is nothing different between the two


----------



## zragnarok (Aug 16, 2007)

PSP seems to be getting all the good strategy RPGS like Disgaea, FFT1 Remix, and Jeane D'Arc... all are A+ titles... the past 3 strategy games for DS have been decent to horrible: Hoshigami Remix, Luminous Arc, Heroes of Mana.... this makes no sense cause I would assume the touchscreen would be better suited for games like these but that doesnt matter if they cater to the children and dumb down the games on the DS.


----------



## bouzekry (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(zragnarok @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> PSP seems to be getting all the good strategy RPGS like Disgaea, FFT1 Remix, and Jeane D'Arc... all are A+ titles... the past 3 strategy games for DS have been decent to horrible: Hoshigami Remix, Luminous Arc, Heroes of Mana.... this makes no sense cause I would assume the touchscreen would be better suited for games like these but that doesnt matter if they cater to the children and dumb down the games on the DS.


i do agree but i'm looking for the next two far games of square soft FFTA2 and FFXII RW, cause for what i read about them they seem to be very good games.


----------



## nakedsushi (Aug 16, 2007)

Can someone post their G6lite settings to get this to work? Mine doesn't seem to be working. Thanks.


----------



## zragnarok (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(bouzekry @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(zragnarok @ Aug 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > PSP seems to be getting all the good strategy RPGS like Disgaea, FFT1 Remix, and Jeane D'Arc... all are A+ titles... the past 3 strategy games for DS have been decent to horrible: Hoshigami Remix, Luminous Arc, Heroes of Mana.... this makes no sense cause I would assume the touchscreen would be better suited for games like these but that doesnt matter if they cater to the children and dumb down the games on the DS.
> ...




thats what they said about heroes of mana.. and from playing the jap version of FFXII, it feels just like HoM... i liked FFTA but it wasnt nearly as good as the original... it was a bit toned down to cater to children


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(zragnarok @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> it was a bit toned down to cater to children



When I was a child I was much more willing to spend hours learning an in depth and incredibly complicated game system than I am now, dunno about anyone else


----------



## zragnarok (Aug 16, 2007)

im not talking just about the gameplay mechanics but also the plot and characters... ijust couldnt relate to the elemetary schoolkids in FFTA and their snowball fights... FFT with its religious cults, family scandals and outcast anti-heroes was so much more interesting



QUOTE(BlueStar @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(zragnarok @ Aug 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > it was a bit toned down to cater to children
> ...


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 16, 2007)

Again, when I was 13 I wanted 'mature' characters.  Or at least back the I thought they were mature.


----------



## AppleJuice (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(ujoewong @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> For a tactic games.. Fire emblem is still the best... Hope there will be Fire emblem series in the DS...



Fire *yawn* Emblem. When is front mission the first getting its american release? Front Mission is SRPG win.


----------



## Flozem (Aug 17, 2007)

Damn - these cutscenes are annoying... Can't skip them. I hate having to follow text for like 2 minutes before I get to the gameplay. And the game somehow feels mediocre... I mean 132 MB for a game that's not even close to Ogre Battle tactics on the GBA... I think I'll just delete this and try out Rune Factory... That'd better be good, otherwise I'm off for some Ogre battle.

And there I thought: WTH I'll buy one of these games just to get N to release more RTS or tactics games... Please take gamers more serious.  :'( This makes me wanna buy a PSP for D&D tactics alone...


----------



## Harpuia (Aug 17, 2007)

Tactics Ogre was a lot better than this game.. although Snapdragons broke the game.

And, WTF is up with the graphical glitch when you walk behind someone? zz


----------



## beautifulbeast (Aug 17, 2007)

Dude, the touchscreen controls really are broken in this game. Even in the menus. And the story shows the potential to be great but the way it's developing is *just lame*. Well, that and the fact that after 2 hours of gameplay I've only had like 5 battles.

I'll only try to beat it 'cause I suspect it could get better (great story, friendship system, Wi-Fi battling, combined attacks) and because I like the voice acting.


----------



## Rukuojin (Aug 17, 2007)

The touch screen controls are crap. Thank god you can switch to the d-pad and the buttons instead.

I played up to the ninth chapter. Seems fun. Will be playing this for a while.


----------



## strummer12 (Aug 17, 2007)

I don't like this one at all.  Slow, boring, broken controls...but at least it's better than that hoshigami shit or whatever it's called.  

Dammit, man.  I just want frigging Fire Emblem or another Advance Wars.  I hate these isometric SRPG games, althought I like FF Tactics on GBA.


----------



## Harsky (Aug 17, 2007)

I played this. Saw the opening anime movie in the game. Spent a few more minutes *TALK TALK TALK*. Then YES STRAIGHT INTO ACTION. 

Now let's use the stylus... I SAID LET'S USE THE STYLUS. THE FUCK? I DIDN'T CHOOSE THAT AREA. Oh screw this. 

BTW, I know I'm going to sound such a wapanese but... ah fuck it... does anyone know if it's possible to transfer the voice dub from the Japanese version to this? I remember it being done with Lunar Knights but was wondering if it's possible?


----------



## snesmaster40 (Aug 17, 2007)

Switch to Buttons R style. That's the best style to use. 

It should be possible to swap the voice dub using dslazy, but TBH I find the English dub great.


----------



## nephdj (Aug 17, 2007)

Im playing it with button mode, feels more natural and quick

Im enjoying this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 already 3hours in
The one vs one match was a bit broken thru, had to redo it as he was lv9 and main was lv5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so had to do a few missions without the prick first


----------



## Slipurson (Aug 17, 2007)

Really like the game and as for the one on one i did it so that i stayed 3 squares away from him and keept shooting at him with my rifle


----------



## kikapo_O (Aug 18, 2007)

Ya I have to agree. It seems like a nice game but verrrry long story passages and less battle sequences ... And yes the Stylus Control sucks hard! I haven't switch to dpad control yet but I think I'll do it soon after my mum finished her daily use of my DS ;D


----------



## WishCow (Aug 18, 2007)

Menu comes up, tap move, tap space where you want to go, tap yes to confirm.
Menu comes up, tap attack, tap enemy near you, tap yes to confirm.

This makes the game seem so dragged, slow, and boring, without counting the common "fuck I didn't chose that space".

Why the hell can't it go like this:

When it's your turn, every space where you can move is highlighted green, and every enemy you can attack is highlighted red.

Tap space where you want to go, tap it again to confirm.
Tap enemy to attack, tap it again to confirm.
If you want to pass you press a button.

If you want to cast spells or use items you press whatever button to bring up the menu, since most of the battles will be spent with normal attacking.
Point is, I don't want to spend 70% of the game navigating menus when it could have been done in a much much simpler way.

If anyone knows an srpg that has the minimal amount of logic behind it's control structure, please tell me. I have tried Hoshigami and it was nearly the same. I have finished fire emblem/ogre tactics, and those were so great, and simple, without even the touch screen.


----------



## outphase (Aug 19, 2007)

If you don't like the stylus controls, don't use them.


----------



## thmy (Aug 20, 2007)

Does anyone comnpleted the game and have the sav file for SC to contribute?

It would be nice


----------



## RockingDude (Aug 20, 2007)

Someone have a sav around the witch village?  My ez5 just had to switch save sizes and corrupt my 6ish hours of work :'(


----------



## zmack (Aug 20, 2007)

played game, finished game, really fun.

the stylus controls are sheer crap, tho'. Switched to d-pad + buttons and got around the game much easier and without the usual 'wtf i didn't select that toon' bullshit.


----------



## kikapo_O (Aug 22, 2007)

Hmm this Games sucks so hard. I love the battle sequences but the story is so lame and boring and civilians design is so lousy.


----------



## wackygoose (Oct 12, 2008)

aw shit... i was playing this game... 13 hours... but then i did the quicksave and i didnt play the game for 1~2 months... ( not sure ) and today i tried to play it again.., and it shows all my save there but i cant load any of them anymore T_T

FUCK! :'(

i didnt backup it... and i didnt touch it for 2months


----------

